# Why people HATE us???



## X3-terrestrial (Aug 27, 2008)

We are number one on the list! Maybe they're just jealous...I'm not a lawyer, let alone having a kid named Kaitlyn!!
Ok, I "sometimes" go out of hand, but I haven't found other way to drive my cars!! They just ask for that!

From other site:
_"""1/ Aggressiveness, (Agg) which measures how likely the car/driver will be to cut you off, challenge you for position on the freeway, run a red, etc.

2/ Attention, (Att) which measures whether the driver actually knows where they are on the road, where they are going, and how likely they will be more interested in adjusting the stereo or talking on their phone than realizing that their lane ends.

3/ Courtesy, (Crt) which measures the likelihood of your getting the "I'm sorry" wave from the driver after a particularly bad screw up, the "thank you" nod when you let them in, or if they will allow you in front of them when you desperately need to change lanes.

4/ A-hole quotient, (AQ). This simply measures the degree of how big an A-hole the driver is overall, and transcends the driving. This covers whether the driver sneers at you, or if they give you the finger even after you give them the "thank you" wave. It is a broad category, and is the most subjective of them all.

Each category is rated on a ten point scale, with 10 being the worst (i.e. the most aggressive, lowest attention, least courteous and biggest A-hole). Okay, now you have the background. Shall we begin?

1:BMW (Any Model). Agg: 10 Att: 10 Crt: 10 AQ: 10 
All hail the champion! BMW drivers are bar none, the worst around. They have managed to achieve that elusive combination of disdain, money, attitude, disregard for others, and self-importance that no other drivers have. BMW drivers don't just not care about you ***8230;.. they HATE you. They hate having to share the road with any other driver. They hate those who drive what they consider sub-standard cars (i.e. any car not costing over $40,000) because they are losers. They hate those who drive Mercedes, Lexus, etc because they are stuffy or old. They hate those who drive SUVs because they take up too much room. They hate those who drive Porsches, Corvettes, and other big-bicks sports cars because those drivers don't drive fast enough. They even hate other BMW drivers because they can't stand that anyone else has their car. BMW drivers are generally white 40-somethings with a wife and three kids, plus a mistress on the side. They tend to be largely lawyers or investment bankers, whose philosophy is that the world is here to serve them, and it is doing a bad job of it. They mistreat and underpay their illegal Honduran or El Salvadoran housekeepers, and consistently mispronounce their names. Their children are named Kaitlyn or Brittney or Chase or Brendan. They were all in either fraternities or sororities, play golf badly, and revere Tiger Woods for being a credit to his race. They are the scum of the earth, and are truly deserving the title of the worst drivers around. If you want to have fun, do yourself a favor and cut a BMW driver off without acknowledging him. Then when he honks his horn or gesticulates at you, give him the bird. The audacity of your display will send him into a rage the likes of which will provide you with hours of enjoyment as you recall how many shades of purple his face became as he cursed you out for soiling his planet with your existence.""" _

See the entire list here:
http://www.epinions.com/content_960077956


----------



## bimmerblack (May 5, 2008)

ahahaha.

I was in a fraternity.



> whose philosophy is that the world is here to serve them, and it is doing a bad job of it.


 yes.


> They hate those who drive Mercedes, Lexus, etc because they are stuffy or old


 yes.


> They even hate other BMW drivers because they can't stand that anyone else has their car.


yes.


----------



## rehostman (Feb 10, 2008)

I think you should sit down and take a deep breath. There are bad drivers everywhere, driving all makes of cars.


----------



## Edev (Nov 24, 2007)

rehostman said:


> I think you should sit down and take a deep breath. There are bad drivers everywhere, driving all makes of cars.


i agree. ive noticed a lot of toyota prius drivers not signal at all..they tend to speed more freq. also honda drivers, ford mustang, vdubs (gti and such). i encountered those last 3 all together at once earlier today while i was taking my older bro and little sister to the mall. i'm a pretty nice driver..but not those three today. cutting me off left and right, dropping gears right next to me showing off..then going wicked fast thinking they "beat" me even though i was going the speedlimit 

conclusion: BMW is just a more recognizable vehicle and we tend to draw more attention than other brands.


----------



## BMW_Matt (Mar 25, 2008)

rehostman said:


> i think you should sit down and take a deep breath. There are bad drivers everywhere, driving all makes of cars.


+1


----------



## e36m34life (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm just a little taken back that this is virgin news to you. Everyone and their grandmothers know that this is the way BMW drivers are portrayed. Whether it applies to you or not, is well, up to you.


----------



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

rehostman said:


> I think you should sit down and take a deep breath. There are bad drivers everywhere, driving all makes of cars.


F*** that! :violent:

I hate when people make assumptions about you! I have a friend with a 1992 Nissan Sentra and one with a 1998 Ferrari 355. Neither one of them are nicer or more arrogant than the other, so there.


----------



## Oh haha (Mar 1, 2008)

That's funny. I have a Porsche, too.
I actually go out of my way to respect other drivers, especially when I am in the BMW or Porsche. It may sound silly but if they have this hatred toward a BMW driver and I do something that shows them another side, it can only be good for all of us. I don't drive like a Grandpa but just show respect while on the road.


----------



## e36m34life (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh haha said:


> That's funny. I have a Porsche, too.
> I actually go out of my way to respect other drivers, especially when I am in the BMW or Porsche. It may sound silly but if they have this hatred toward a BMW driver and I do something that shows them another side, it can only be good for all of us. I don't drive like a Grandpa but just show respect while on the road.


Me too. :thumbup:

Converting the haters one at a time, only a million more to go!


----------



## bmwKbiker (Nov 5, 2006)

(X3: you may wish to post that these aren't your opinions, unless of course they are)

Okay I'll bite, WTF, it is good to express opposing viewpoints:

1/ Aggressiveness, (Agg), The stereotype is probably fairly accurate except for the run the red light comment, I'll get back to that.

2/ Attention, (Att) : This is WAY off base, I find BMW drivers are far less likely to be absorbed with talking on the phone, drinking a latte, putting on their make-up (or shaving) than your typical driver. We enjoy driving and hence give it more attention than the general public. (Okay that is a generalization, but that is what we are discussing correct?) Back to the red light, because I assert BMW drivers are in general actually involved in the act of driving, we are far less likely to absent mindly zip through a red light, I have seen this more than a dozen of times not once was it a BMW. Because for BMW drivers, driving is not a secondary activity but the primary one whenever we (or at least I) get behind the wheel. 

3/ Courtesy, (Crt) Maybe, I'm not sure here. 
Frankly, the courtesy wave doesn't do much for me, when some other driver puts me in the postion of preventing an accident because they were not paying attention! 
But NO I don't respond to the the wave with a finger, even if it might be justified.

4/ A-hole quotient, (AQ). I give the thank you wave, and let people in when merging. This works both ways, I could have paid for my new ride already if I had $1000 for every time I came up on some INattentive driver tooling along in the left (slower than the other traffic) who decided to speed up when I tried to bypass him right. And NO I didn't tailgate them before moving over. 

This is a pretty pointless discussion, if I had realized at the onset that the OP was just quoting some other worthless board I won't have bothered, but at this point I'll hit post.

PS: There were at least a dozen stereotype assertions about who is a BMW driver, ony two of them actualy fit me. 
It is pretty easy to hit the side of a barn with a shotgun if you are standing only ten feet away.


----------



## bmwKbiker (Nov 5, 2006)

Sorry I took the bait............................
I see the Epinions post was originaly started in 2001, 82 replies total.
X3 why did you bother to post this in the first place?


----------



## cjwheeling (Jan 26, 2006)

bmwKbiker said:


> X3 Why did you bother to post this in the first place?


Because it was entertaining? I thought it was worth a read; I've never seen it before.


----------



## mawana (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice reading! I agree with no. 9 and 3. However, al lot has changed since the article was written. I would throw in an Audi and a Subi somewhere in the top 10 there.


----------



## X3-terrestrial (Aug 27, 2008)

cjwheeling said:


> Because it was entertaining? I thought it was worth a read; I've never seen it before.


Entertainment that is! I found it and thought it was at certain point "funny".
As all stereotypes out there, they are, well...stereotypes. If it fits you or not you decide.

I agree with the poster that said the we enjoy driving and don't have time to be texting or talking on the phone.(even having the BT, which I think is a great option) I rarely distract my attention from the road. Is not that your hands are "free" but your attention is on the call and not on your driving.
I just like to have my attention on enjoying the experience of driving my car.


----------



## jboucher (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh haha said:


> That's funny. I have a Porsche, too.
> I actually go out of my way to respect other drivers, especially when I am in the BMW or Porsche. It may sound silly but if they have this hatred toward a BMW driver and I do something that shows them another side, it can only be good for all of us. I don't drive like a Grandpa but just show respect while on the road.


ditto,

except for the porsche part. although, the next car in my driveway will be a weekender carrera!

I too go out of my way to let me people in and be as courteous as possible while driving my 550...we need to show them that not all BMW drivers are a**holes


----------



## TopDownInFL (Apr 25, 2008)

It also may be possible that BMW owners get a bad rap not because we are worse drivers (as indicated by several pervious posts in this thread), but because folks notice BMWs (they ARE, after all, very nice cars to look at  )and, therefore, will notice how they drive. My 6er stands out on any given day (I may see one other 6 when driving in South Florida with thousands of cars on the road) so I make a point to drive politely :angel: as I'm aware folks notice the car and there are haters out ther who will (and have) singled me out and tried to race me, cut me off, etc.

Since that's a fraction of the time - it is still worth it driving the most fantastic car brand in the world.


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

We're #1, we're #1!


----------



## Edev (Nov 24, 2007)

DSXMachina said:


> We're #1, we're #1!


:rofl::rofl:

:thumbup:

yet im not sure if this is the "#1" we were looking for. :roundel:


----------



## chris328 (Jul 16, 2008)

i just hate pickup trucks, trailer trucks, or anything with large wheels that can kick gravel into your paint


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

E30_325i said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> yet im not sure if this is the "#1" we were looking for. :roundel:


You just can't take the article seriously. It's one guy's opinion, all hyperbole based on stereotypes and meant to be humorous. If you drive a mundane grocery getter no doubt the list is funny. But those of us secure in our omniscience, smugly comfortable with our choices, and content knowing we control the Ultimate Driving Machine (and they don't!) recognize the uninformed drivel for what it is.:angel:

Hey, what have you got against *Ford*Mustangs*? I had a '66 with a 289 HiPo. Do you remember the movie "Gone in 60 Seconds"? That was about my rear tires!


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

My E92 has a toddler seat permanently installed at the rear... I bet I don't fit into any stereotypical pictures of a bimmer driver.


----------



## cjwheeling (Jan 26, 2006)

vocalthought said:


> My E92 has a toddler seat permanently installed at the rear...


Who's your kid... Peter Pan?


----------



## Prettyracerchic (Nov 10, 2008)

Haha....I am none of those.....24 year old college student....


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

cjwheeling said:


> Who's your kid... Peter Pan?


Hopefully the future driver of a 2020, red 1'er convertible with pink interior (unless she changes her mind about her favorite colors).


----------



## Beemaboy (Jun 1, 2006)

Every one out there is just as bad as everyone else! If you single out a BMW driver, then the chances are that you are jelous and are paying extra attention to the car...
I mean...I actually see more people in other cars not using their indicators than I see BMW's not doing that...

People like to bitch...and if they can make a marter out of something, they will...


----------



## da geez (Nov 27, 2007)

Where is Boltjames when we need him? Except for BJ's own threads, I cant think of better topic for his enlightened consideration.

Which leads me to the question, where has BJ been these past weeks?


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

da geez said:


> Where is Boltjames when we need him? Except for BJ's own threads, I cant think of better topic for his enlightened consideration.
> 
> Which leads me to the question, where has BJ been these past weeks?


Master BJ knows that his most significant comments are the ones he does not make. In regard to this thread I have been greatly informed by his silence.
The Master says nothing, yet speaks volumes. His absence tells us he is here.


----------



## e36m34life (Mar 4, 2008)

DSXMachina said:


> Master BJ knows that his most significant comments are the ones he does not make. In regard to this thread I have been greatly informed by his silence.
> The Master says nothing, yet speaks volumes. His absence tells us he is here.


Nut Swinger

:eeps:


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

e36m34life said:


> Nut Swinger
> 
> :eeps:


Not too deep are we? You gotta know the BJ and his threads to get it.


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

I remember when I first came across that - seven _years_ ago.

There's nothing offensive about it, unless you are completely and utterly deprived of a sense of humour. Stereotypes are (usually) funny - I dressed myself as an E46Fanatic for Halloween once. Get over it.


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

akhbhaat said:


> I remember when I first came across that - seven _years_ ago.
> 
> There's nothing offensive about it, unless you are completely and utterly deprived of a sense of humour. Stereotypes are (usually) funny - *I dressed myself as an E46Fanatic for Halloween once*. Get over it.


OK, the question is hanging in the air. Just how did you dress as an E46 Fanatic and did anyone get it? Or did they think you were on work release from the local asylum? 
How's that for a stereotype? Humorous, eh?


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

They're jealous we're #1 at everything


----------



## MangoMan305 (May 22, 2008)

Had no idea I was hated as I calmly drove down the road. Guess its just because my 97 318i is still nicer than everyone else's cars.


----------



## B-Pecan (Sep 25, 2007)

e36m34life said:


> Nut Swinger
> 
> :eeps:


There are tons of them around here...


----------



## tech323ci (Nov 17, 2008)

i have been guilty of callin bmw drivers selfish until i started workin for them and i began to understand. lol. i love mine


----------



## phoenixreborn (Mar 30, 2008)

X3-terrestrial said:


> *They hate having to share the road with any other driver.* They hate those who drive what they consider sub-standard cars (i.e. any car not costing over $40,000) because they are losers. They hate those who drive Mercedes, Lexus, etc because they are stuffy or old. They hate those who drive SUVs because they take up too much room. They hate those who drive Porsches, Corvettes, and other big-bicks sports cars because those drivers don't drive fast enough


True. Often I dream of world with only BMWs on the road. Where everybody gets to work early because they drive with purpose. Where turning the parking lot at your job into a race course just seems natural. Where there's no such thing as a speeding ticket because the cops understand. And then I wake up and have to drive around all these other clowns on the road which I suppose isn't that bad:drive:


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

That article describes me to a T. :dunno:


F*ck 'em, I drive a BMW. :thumbup:


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

DSXMachina said:


> Master BJ knows that his most significant comments are the ones he does not make. In regard to this thread I have been greatly informed by his silence.
> The Master says nothing, yet speaks volumes. His absence tells us he is here.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I was just thinking that I can't wait till he stumbles on this gem.


----------



## BMFive (Feb 20, 2008)

Could it be because those who have sporty BMWs, like to drive them as they were intended, on a road course.  I know mine being a 6speed is hard to drive the speed limit. :angel:


----------



## Wihelm G (May 15, 2008)

Before I bought one, I always thought every BMW owner I've met has been an A-hole, and some weren't A-holes before they bought the BMW. Don't think that way now about BMW owners. Still think that way about Stanfurd grads, though.


----------



## Blubaron79 (Feb 16, 2009)

007M3 said:


> Cheers to all the Pathetic haters out there................lol


+1

Don't hate the player...hate the game!

I drove like an ass this morning on the way to work. Raced some woman in an SUV who was being bitch and hogging the left lane; Went to pass a dude in a Taurus station wagon, he merged into my lane without signaling, so I gave him the finger. Boy do I fit the criteria today....


----------



## 007M3 (Jan 29, 2010)

Blubaron79 said:


> +1
> 
> Don't hate the player...hate the game!
> 
> I drove like an ass this morning on the way to work. Raced some woman in an SUV who was being bitch and hogging the left lane; Went to pass a dude in a Taurus station wagon, he merged into my lane without signaling, so I gave him the finger. Boy do I fit the criteria today....


I love that quote 
Don't hate the player...hate the game!

Be careful you might be tagged a Playyyyyer..........lol


----------



## ish (Jan 23, 2007)

-Chelle- said:


> I don't think that elitist mentality is unique to BMW owners. I have a brother in law who drives an Infinity and tells me on a daily basis my BMW is inferior  The same can probably be said for Mercedes, Audi, Jaguar, etc. owners.
> 
> Which is why this post shouldn't be taken seriously.


Ignorance is bliss huh?

Tell your dear, moronic, ill endowed B-I-L that he is driving:

"A souless machine from the Evil Empire" and it is a "testament to mediocrity" enjoyed by old ladies everywhere.


----------



## 007M3 (Jan 29, 2010)

lol I hate Jags ................


----------



## AlboBMW (Feb 5, 2009)

That *opinion* doesn't describe me.


----------

